# Sura: Snyder made racist comments



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_2627705



> Utah's Kirk Snyder said he was wrong to talk smack in front of Houston's bench during Utah's 99-85 loss to the Rockets on Monday. But was it the first time? No, according to Houston guard Bob Sura.
> 
> *After the game, Sura claimed Snyder used a racist comment in the February contest, which Utah won 99-92.*
> 
> ...


According to the chronicle, the racist comments were made towards Jon Barry. I'd like to see Snyder let one of those "racist" comments slip in practice and watch the entire state of Utah converge on him...

I also heard he made racist comments to Brock Gillespie during a Rice/Nevada WAC game. Pretty classless player.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

After thinking out loud for the past 5 minutes, I still can't think of any good racial slurs for white people. White trash? Confederate hippie? Damnit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> After thinking out loud for the past 5 minutes, I still can't think of any good racial slurs for white people. White trash? Confederate hippie? Damnit.












"Honky!"

"Honky, honky!"

"_Dead_ honky!"


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

prob jus sayin white people cant play something like that


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

rawse said:


> "Honky!"
> 
> "Honky, honky!"
> 
> "_Dead_ honky!"


I think that's it.. what a loser.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

or "Cracker"

Either way, I hope eventually some white guy on another team stoops to his level and calls him a N*****, just so he can get a taste of his own racist medicine


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

if he gives him a "taste of his own medicine" and calls him the n word (we don't even know what he said to him so why jump to n-word anyway?), he won't just have problems with snyder. he will have problems with t-mac, juwan howard, david wesley, etc and every opponent he plays against.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Hmm, why do I feel like I'm on the ESPN boards? :sad:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Nique21 said:


> or "Cracker"
> 
> Either way, I hope eventually some white guy on another team stoops to his level and calls him a N*****, just so he can get a taste of his own racist medicine


an eye for an eye and the whole world goes blind. theres no reason to stoop down to kirks level and make any racial slurs because when your doing that, your degrading an entire race, not just a person. 
The best thing for sura to do is make it public that he felt degraded, and hopefully snyder won't say anything else, because if it ends up getting caught on camera during a televised game he could be facing a serious suspension.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Meatwad said:


> if he gives him a "taste of his own medicine" and calls him the n word (we don't even know what he said to him so why jump to n-word anyway?), he won't just have problems with snyder. he will have problems with t-mac, juwan howard, david wesley, etc and every opponent he plays against.


Right, and I bet you forgot that Snyder plays with a bunch of white guys, so I suppose he has problems with them as well

btw, I didn't say I wanted Sura to call him the "N" word, I said I wanted some other white guy in the league. I wouldent want our guys stooping to his level


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

when i say "have problems with ...", i'm not talking about sura having problems with them on a personal level. i'm talking about him having "problems" ... like t-mac and the rest wanting to kick his a$$ type problems. you better believe they wouldn't react kindly to him or any other person like sura using that word.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Meatwad said:


> when i say "have problems with ...", i'm not talking about sura having problems with them on a personal level. i'm talking about him having "problems" ... like t-mac and the rest wanting to kick his a$$ type problems. you better believe they wouldn't react kindly to him or any other person like sura using that word.


Yes I know, but you also have to admit that there is a Double-Standard when it comes to that though. It seems Ok for Snyder to be racist towards white players, but if a white player is racist towards a black player, suddenly he has problems and he will probably get his *** handed to him by the other black players


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

what double standard? we don't even know what was said. they didn't tell anyone what was said. so if only 3 people know about this alleged racist comment, how can there be a double standard? and they had their chance to do something to snyder when he said it, but they didn't act on it. and what would be wrong with any black player wanting to kick someone's a$$ if the n-word was uttered? if that person doesn't know the history of the word, they'll learn pretty quickly when they get socked in the eye.

i think the comment from the previous week or two didn't become a big deal until snyder showed his a$$ again. if it was such a big deal from the start they would have said something and snyder would have been dealt with by the league. i'm pretty sure it wasn't any equivalent of the n-word (although it would be kinda hard to find a white equivalent of that word, with its history).


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

well obviously there is a double standard...

there is the the AACA, African Amercian Committee of America while if ther was a WACA it would be considered a racist/nazist group

My friend lives in Long Beach,California and they organized a "black prom" for all the black children, imagine the outrage if there was a "white prom"

but you can't really blame them, because they are the minority and in this society its acceptable for the minorities to discriminate againest the majority

(unlike any other European country)

ps : im a immigrant / minority myself and have only been living here for 6 years so don't think this is some biasis thing


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

acceptable for minorities to discriminate? do you even know what you're saying. the fact that they are a minority is the reason why they they can organize in a way that brings them together in a society where they are widely dispersed. there are jewish organizations (although they are white, their religion tends to get them discriminated against), asian organizations, hispanic organizations. and it's not discrimination for them to do so. discrimination would be feeling the need to organize like them when you make up about 70% of the population and run the country. yeah white people are being discriminated against because the other 30% want to organize so they aren't crushed by the 70%.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

JVG Vs.Snyder










and……




























（r they originally made by some posters of Clutch fan bbs?i saw them in a chinese basketball site)


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Nique21 said:


> Yes I know, but you also have to admit that there is a Double-Standard when it comes to that though. It seems Ok for Snyder to be racist towards white players, but if a white player is racist towards a black player, suddenly he has problems and he will probably get his *** handed to him by the other black players


yeah its a problem with soceity, but there are a lot of double standards


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> JVG Vs.Snyder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFLMFAO!!!! :biggrin: :clap: :biggrin: :laugh: :laugh:  :jump: :dogpile: :rofl: :rofl: :worship: :mob:


----------

